

Zenbox Acquires Wishery - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/zenbox-acquires-wishery

======
usiegj00
Congratulations Cooper and Sean! Wishery was pointed in the right direction
and Zenbox is a great home.

~~~
sgrove
Thanks - Cooper and team really built a legion of passionate users, and it's
been great working with them. It's a virtuous cycle when you work on a product
that people care about enough to encourage you to keep building and refining.

~~~
lanstein
re: Cooper - couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

~~~
sgrove
I know what you mean, he's built a following just by being nice, listening
well, and happily giving advice. I've really enjoyed working with him
personally.

~~~
coopr
Wow, thanks everyone! I'm incredibly lucky to have such talented, motivated,
and kind people around me.

I remain really interested in startups and growing companies that are part of
the "integration economy" - those that have, as a core part of their business,
the publication and/or consumption of APIs - those that make the whole equal
more than the sum of the parts.

------
aantix
I met Cooper personally back in March. He's an obvious winner with a hard
working ethic. Kudos to them!

~~~
pbreit
Copper's a good guy, New Relic is lucky to have him. And Wishery is kind of
cool, too.

------
2pasc
Wow, that's cool. As a Wishery early believer and advisor, I am glad this
product has found a new home!

------
dorkitude
I was lucky enough to sit down with Cooper early on in his Wishery journey,
and I was extremely impressed. Tenacious, authentic, and just a nice guy.
Congrats to Cooper and the Wishery team!

------
alanh
I had the pleasure of meeting the Wishery folks a year ago. Absolutely great
guys. Congrats, Sean & Cooper.

